# comment sauvegarder ma mise à jour 2.0 pour ipod touch ?



## fuji75 (12 Juillet 2008)

tout est dans l'intitulé, merci à vous.


----------



## Spacegoat (12 Juillet 2008)

Ca m'intéresserait aussi de le savoir, parce que vu que mon iTunes ne veut pas accepter mon iPod, j'aimerais mieux pouvoir garder précieusement le firmware 2.0, histoire de ne pas avoir à le repayer !!!


----------



## Macuserman (12 Juillet 2008)

Une mise à jour logicielle comme cette 2.0 Software s'enregistre sur ton iPod, pas sur iTunes.

Une fois que ton iPod est à jour (en 2.0 par exemple), eh bien iTunes le reconnaît comme tel.

Il faut juste que ton iPod soit opérationnel...


----------



## Spacegoat (13 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Une mise à jour logicielle comme cette 2.0 Software s'enregistre sur ton iPod, pas sur iTunes.
> 
> Une fois que ton iPod est à jour (en 2.0 par exemple), eh bien iTunes le reconnaît comme tel.
> 
> Il faut juste que ton iPod soit opérationnel...


Et si l'iPod plante et qu'on est obligé de l'effacer, il n'y a pas de risque pour que le firmware disparaisse ?


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Juillet 2008)

j'ai perdu le 1.1.4, j'espère ne pas perdre le 2.0


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

Slt Spacegoat, es-tu sur d'avoir mis ta version d'Itunes à jour?

Bonne journée


Fandipod


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juillet 2008)

Spacegoat a dit:


> Et si l'iPod plante et qu'on est obligé de l'effacer, il n'y a pas de risque pour que le firmware disparaisse ?



Bon...
Imaginons.

"Sppplllaaasssshshhhhhh" énorme crash du Touch.
J'ai beau le secouer, le jeter au sol, le bazarder dans ma broiyeuse, rien, il veut pas se rallumer...
Rien à faire, saloperie de matos !! 

Merde et merde...bon, je le connecte à iTunes.
iTunes le reconnaît, mais c'est le gros bordel...plus de firmware !
Chier ! Quelle merde alors...:rateau:

Pas de panique Frédérique...
Je clique sur Restaurer...en _*maintenant "Majuscule", alias la flèche qui indique le verrou Maj*_...
Je vais choisir le firmware, et 2.0Software doit y être niché.
---> iTunes a enregistré l'achat...

Ouuufff il repart, je vais pouvoir refaire chier tous mes amis sur AIM !!

Normalement, ce cas de figure est expérimental, mais l'italique est scientifique...et même que ça rime...


----------



## divoli (16 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Une mise à jour logicielle comme cette 2.0 Software s'enregistre sur ton iPod, pas sur iTunes.
> 
> Une fois que ton iPod est à jour (en 2.0 par exemple), eh bien iTunes le reconnaît comme tel.
> 
> Il faut juste que ton iPod soit opérationnel...



Encore une ânerie. Je ne sais pas ce que tu prends, toi, mais je suppose que c'est Pharmacos qui te fournit... 

Macintosh HD / Utilisateurs / "La petite maison" / Bibliothèque / iTunes / iPod Software Updates.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Encore une ânerie. Je ne sais pas ce que tu prends, toi, mais je suppose que c'est Pharmacos qui te fournit...
> 
> Macintosh HD / Utilisateurs / "La petite maison" / Bibliothèque / iTunes / iPod Software Updates.



Oui oui, le logiciel s'enregistre sur le HDD, mais est-ce que c'est vraiment iTunes qui l'enregistre ??
Puisque l'on a la possibilité de récupérer le firmware...

C'est ça en fait que je voulais lui dire, que c'est pas _iTunes_ qui enregistre.


----------



## divoli (16 Juillet 2008)

Ben je ne vois pas ce que tu appelles "enregistrer", alors. 

Sinon oui, la màj de firmware s'installe sur l'iPod puisqu'elle le concerne...


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben je ne vois pas ce que tu appelles "enregistrer", alors.



Le fait de "sauvegarder" les données du 2.0Soft ou d'un firmware quelconque. 
C'est pas iTunes logiciel qui sauvegarde, c'est la "base de données" ainsi que le HDD...!?
Oui, c'est ça en fait: c'est pas le logiciel qui lit la musique ou iTunes MStore qui s'en "souvient".
C'est compliqué...je sais...



> Sinon oui, la màj de firmware s'installe sur l'iPod puisqu'elle le concerne...



OK, là je te suis, on est d'accord.


----------

